# Need Help Buying Digicam



## walking-techie (Oct 1, 2006)

hi guys,

buying my 1st digicam
need ur help with suggestions

as of now my choices are samsung digimax s500

or i can stretch it to canon powershot a540

i got the price for both but  am not sure abt my 2n nd choice

on canon site the price for camera states 14,995

at jjmehta dadar i am getting same at 13500 + 1700 (for li rechargable batss, charger, 1gig mem card) with bill + 2yrs warranty

at alpha the same camera is going for 12800 + 975 for 1 gig memory with  bill and xtra for charger and batts

and without bill the same (only camera)is available for 10k

now what i need is suggestions for alteranatives and also experiences frm guys who have purchased from alpha with/without bill

also can u suggest me what path to take
thnx


----------



## Tech Geek (Oct 1, 2006)

I suggest you samsung digimax s500


----------



## nithinks (Oct 1, 2006)

refer digit's sept issue..


----------



## iMav (Oct 1, 2006)

nikon only .... better than samsung, sony and all others


----------



## walking-techie (Oct 2, 2006)

Tech Geek said:
			
		

> I suggest you samsung digimax s500



thnx..can u tell me if u own it.. if u do..can u giv me a review on its performance..thnx again



			
				mAV3 said:
			
		

> nikon only .... better than samsung, sony and all others



nikon is a bit expensive 4 mebut can u suggest suitable models



			
				nithinks said:
			
		

> refer digit's sept issue..



i hav the sept issues but i must state i did not like it much as it leaves much to ask for..so no use 4 me in there

i was counting on users with theer own expereinces.. there must be people here who must ahve purchsaed old as well as the newer models.. i was counting on their suggestions
thnx for all the replies so far


----------



## gunda_26 (Oct 2, 2006)

I purchased sony W5 after reading" megapixel mania" in DIGIT last year.I 'm using it and can guarantee that it is the best camera for any home user.It has been replaced by sony w-50 now which was also awarded best buy this year by DIGIT.For review of Digital cameras you can visit the site like cnet.com.


----------



## iMav (Oct 2, 2006)

well i wont b able to tell u any specific model but rest assured that the 1 suits ur pocket will b better than any of its competitor ..... nikon only makes cameras yaar


----------



## coolendra (Oct 2, 2006)

dude.. i'd suggest... go for the nikon S6 one.... coole camera wth great features....


----------



## walking-techie (Oct 3, 2006)

coolendra said:
			
		

> dude.. i'd suggest... go for the nikon S6 one.... coole camera wth great features....



hmm i will try it out.. hey anyone heer who owns powershot a540 or made similar purcahses at alpha with or without bill.. how was the experience.. is the stuff available there any good..

pls tell me how r the goods brought there workung..any problems faced ?


----------

